# I want to move to Germany!



## nancy85

Hello everyone!

I moved to the UK last year from Australia. I have completed my studies there and now have a good job that allows me to live almost anywhere. I want to live in Germany and discover my German heritage better. I have family there but we have grown up worlds apart so I don't know them very well. So I also want to meet other people from Germany too.

So I am looking for anyone who is willing to share as much info with me about Germany and help me avoid the culture shock when I finally make the move. Really just hoping to meet new people and make new contacts! 

Nancy


----------



## Bevdeforges

I suppose the first relevant question is 'do you speak German?' Although you can have a lovely holiday in Germany without speaking much of the language, it takes a decent conversational level to live there. And even if you have studied German for a while, the first few months can be difficult as you discover the differences between "school German" and "German as she is spoke." (They never teach you practical stuff - like what you need for seeing a doctor or going to the hairdresser or dealing with the bureaucracy.)

That's not at all to put you off. If you can, you should make some exploratory visits to Germany to see where you might like to settle and to practice your German a bit. The big issue will be getting a visa - so check the German consulate website and see what they'll require from you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nancy85

Hello!

I can't speak German and I am doing a course. The people I work with are mostly German so I am practicing it with them also. Hopefully by the time I am set to move I am more comfortable in the language.

As far as visas go, I'm an eu citizen so I don't need one.


----------



## sport_billy

I could write pages sharing my experiences but well anyway 

My main tip would be learn the language as good as you can believe me it will make your life much easyier and much more interesting


----------



## sport_billy

By the way in which city are you interested? If you don't mind me asking you that is


----------



## nancy85

Thank you!!

Munich, Berlin, Hamburg (my family is from this area), Lubeck (I have a cousin near by)... So far that is all I have thought about. My family are coming over in May so we can look around together so I can get a feel for the area! Will see how it goes.


----------



## sport_billy

I really like Munich, i have a cousin who studies there and i visit her quite often. It's a beautiful city. When i finish my studies(i study in Hannover) i plan to find a job in Munich  . Munich imho has two diasvantages ... firstly the language. If you live in the city most people speak german with "acceptable" accent and you will be more or less able to understand them  On the other hand if you plan to find a place in the suburbs of Bayern i don't think you will be able to understand a thing of what they say hehe. The Bayern accent is really really difficult... even the natives have problems to understand it... This of course why i chose Hannover (the speak the so called "hochdeutsch" which is the one you learn in a language school)

Secondly Munich is a bit expensive. My cousin lives in a studentwohnheim and she just rents a 10 sm room, and she pays 550 euros per month...

Now apart from all that, like i saiid Munich is a wonderful city and it has (in my humble opinion) everything you could ask for 

Hamburg is for me Munich of the north, but guess what they speak hochdeutsch hehe so you won't have problems understanding the people. Plus it is not so expensive as Munich.

Unfortunately i have never been to Berlin so i can't give you a lot of tips, only what i hear from other people. Berlin is an interesting, inexpensive city but quite overwelming 

That's all from my side hopefully my post has helped you a bit


----------



## nancy85

Hannover! Tell me about Hannover? I had a friend from there. Is it nice?


----------



## sport_billy

I really like Hannover but at the very end it is a matter of taste 

First of all it has a lot of greenery. I was raised in Athens and Athens is a very crowded city with small parks, so it was a pleasant change for me 

Secondly it is not very crowded it has i think more or less 1.5 million citizens but most of them live in the suburbs or they are evenly distributed among the different parts of the city. I live in the center (Kroepke, Steintor) and believe me it pales compared to Athens.
You will find some getto areas where different ethnicities live(Turks, Russians) which look a bit "dangerous" but nothing to worry about 

The rent is cheap. I live with my cousin and i pay for a 60 sm appartment 560 Euros with everything paid apart from the electricity.All in all it has appartments for all kinds of tastes, from very cheap to very expensive  It is not like Munich for example where the cheapest rent would still be expensive for someone living in Hannover

The university is great. I study computer science and i am very pleased with the facilities and the organisation of the university 

Night life is also very good. Maybe not the best in Germany but certainly above average.

and last but not least the speak Hochdeutsch so you will be in all probability able to understand what people say 

If you plan on visiting hannover feel free to contact me


----------



## Sirtravelot

Hamburg is awesome. It's got all you need. The country ain't seen a prettier city I tell ya!


----------



## nancy85

I love Hamburg. My father is from Luneburg and so when we visited when I was young... Loved it!

Oh so many places!!!


----------



## James3214

Sirtravelot said:


> Hamburg is awesome. It's got all you need. The country ain't seen a prettier city I tell ya!


I agree that Hamburg is awesome. In fact it is the most wealthiest city in Germany. More rich people live there than any other place in Germany and it shows in the high property prices. 
There are prettier cities in Germany, especially in regard to architecture. Take Dresden for one. Don't forget Hamburg is a port city and these places are always a fun place to live.

Been to Hannover a few times. Nice green city but a bit too sober for my liking!


----------



## Ametyst

Hello!

I am currently in the process of relocating back to Germany. I have just accepted a job. I will be working in Hannover. Personally, I am not too keen on Hannover but that is because I originate from Braunschweig. There's a bit of a rivalry between the two cities LOL. 

Luneburg is a lovely town. It is a university town so you will find loads of students there, it should make for a good nightlife hehe. 

Hamburg is fab. Love it. Luebeck is lovely, too. Both Luneburg and Luebeck are both much smaller than Hamburg of course. It depends a bit what you are after. Are you looking for life in a city or a smaller town? Both can be very different. 

Let me know if there's anything else you want to know, happy to help!


----------



## huberbauer

*hi*

I am from austria so if you need some infos about that maybe I can help you.
You are from australia? I am thinking about moving to australia so if you have some infos I am glad to know more about australia....



nancy85 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I moved to the UK last year from Australia. I have completed my studies there and now have a good job that allows me to live almost anywhere. I want to live in Germany and discover my German heritage better. I have family there but we have grown up worlds apart so I don't know them very well. So I also want to meet other people from Germany too.
> 
> So I am looking for anyone who is willing to share as much info with me about Germany and help me avoid the culture shock when I finally make the move. Really just hoping to meet new people and make new contacts!
> 
> Nancy


----------



## Marina72

Hello Nancy,

I am new on this forum, just found it and registered today. I am a Brit living in Germany since I was 17 (1989). I have lived only in NRW, but moved around quite a bit here. I have stayed in Berlin and Hamburg and Munich and they are all great towns. 
I suppose it depends on your lifestyle and what you want. I absolutely adore Berlin, because it is so multi cultural and great. It can be overwhelming, but not more so than London. If I had the choice I would choose Berlin first and then Hamburg. Munich is great but just too expensive for me, and the local dialect is crazy. And as the previous post said, Hamburg is a beautiful town, can also be expensive to live, but not as bad as Munich. 
I don't really have anthing to say about Hannover, but I would just say that there are nicer places, especially if Berlin and Hamburg are on your maybe list.

I hope that helps you a bit. 
All the best
Marina


----------



## nancy85

Thank you for your reply!! It's so hard to decide. I think I have decided against Munich because of the cost. But yes Berlin and Hamburg for me then.

I'm quite outsoorsy. I love nature and was wondering maybe some tips on which city is better for outdoor activities? Hiking, camping, cycling etc

Thank you!!!


----------



## Toshi

Hi Nancy, I know all the cities you talked about very well, except munich. 
I was born in lubeck in lived there for ten years, I love lubeck^^. Since 14 years I`m living in Bremen, it`s near to Hannover and Hamburg. I can travel to this cities with train for free becaus I am student. Saw them very often last time. 
If you wanna know something about one of these cities feel free for asking me


----------



## Toon

Well I've just taken a job based in Karlsruhe, just arrived last night after a 13 hour drive with a fully laden car. I too love Germany having visited many times before, although I'm guessing living here will be different.

My job entails travelling for 7-10 days a month to the Middle East - Qatar/UAE/Saudi/Bahrain, so wont be here all the time. 

My first impressions have been how courteous everyone is - including drivers - and how tranquil it is here.

Oh and I've already found an Irish bar that puts on all the Premiership games - heading over there later to see Toon -v- Sunlun. We'd better win!


----------



## nancy85

Thank you everyone for your replies!

Karlsruhe... I have never been there. What is it like?

My job also has me away for a bit. 17days of each month I am on the road. So I'm looking forward to coming home to an interesting place with a lovely community and enjoying life in Germany!  keep the tips coming! I'll take all the info I can get!!


----------



## Toon

nancy85 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies!
> 
> Karlsruhe... I have never been there. What is it like?
> 
> My job also has me away for a bit. 17days of each month I am on the road. So I'm looking forward to coming home to an interesting place with a lovely community and enjoying life in Germany!  keep the tips coming! I'll take all the info I can get!!


Karlsruhe is probably the safest city in De, it has the two highest courts in the land here so cos of all the judges etc. it's very secure. Everyone cycles everywhere here, you have Die Schwarzwald  under 50km away, loads of mountain biking, hiking, you name it. Trams are great, only €40 for a month of travel anywhere (within reason), direct trains to the Alps for Skiing in under an hour, very, VERY multiculteral, I work with French, Germans, Americans, Belgians and more, and we all speak English. 

It's not too expensive either, a 2 bed decent apartment within 15 mins (tram) of Die Marktplatz are under €1,000/month.

I like it.


----------



## nancy85

Karlsruhe is starting to sound like a good option too... Another one to add to the list and investigate! This list is getting long... I better start visiting these cities soon!


----------



## Silviborde

*Visa. are you sure, because England is not on the Schengen list*



nancy85 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I can't speak German and I am doing a course. The people I work with are mostly German so I am practicing it with them also. Hopefully by the time I am set to move I am more comfortable in the language.
> 
> As far as visas go, I'm an eu citizen so I don't need one.


are you sure, as far as I know England is out of the Schengen list. 
confirm it.
Luck
Silvi


----------



## nancy85

Thanks for your reply. I have Portuguese citizen, not UK.


----------



## Seb*

Silviborde said:


> are you sure, as far as I know England is out of the Schengen list.
> confirm it.
> Luck
> Silvi


Schengen only regulates boarder crossing. Your right as an EU citizen to settle in any EU country is not affected by it


----------

